# Today's trip



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Went to the range today with my SW99, P99c and PS90.

I disassembled the striker on my P99 compact last week, so I wanted to make sure everything worked. Did fine 

Also fired my SW99 a bit more with the M5 light. Everything went well 

Finished sighting in my laser on my PS90 at 7 yards (household distance). Put 60 rounds thru it today. Great gun. Almost zero recoil. Not as much fund shooting indoors at a 15 yard indoor range, though. I don't think I'll do that again. Its much more fun at 50 yards...

Here is a pic from a target shooting my SW99. Not my best, but not too bad either (done at 7 yards)...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Nice! But I want to see that P90 in action!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Nice! But I want to see that P90 in action!


 - Well, I was waiting until I had more rounds to show. I swopped targets several times. And remember - the gun is sited in at 50 yards. So at 15 yards, I was like 3 inches or so low. Because of that, the rounds weren't around a bullseye. Thought I'd show something when I had something better to show.

I did get 1/2" or touching groups, though (using the Eotech)


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Sounds like fun. I am going tomorrow if nothing goes wrong. And by the way, what is with the bullet hole in the 6 ring? Did you sneeze or something?:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> Sounds like fun. I am going tomorrow if nothing goes wrong. And by the way, what is with the bullet hole in the 6 ring? Did you sneeze or something?:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Yea, I flinched or something... 

But, I always have trouble keeping my hands super steady. I take antihistamine and asthma medicine around the clock. That doesn't help.

Plus, I have some nerve damage in my left arm from a childhood injury at age 8. A few years ago, I noticed that my left hand gets the shakes periodically. Its getting more and more as I get older (I'm only 34) - I had a neurologist check me out to rule out other issues. But now, I just have to live with it.

So, I can never shoot those 50 scores that some others have done on the past contests. I did manage one score of 49 at 7 yards ONE time (I still have the target on my wall). Haven't been able to do it again


----------

